# IBS Rules for Eating-Downloadable



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

www....com/diet/cheatsheet.asp

Couple it with proper meds and otc supplements and 8-10C/day of water, good sleep and thus less stress, and I improved, ALOT.


----------

